# Drainfield For Grey Water



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

I will have my RV parked at my son's home on 5 acres in Florida while our home is being built in North Georgia. My wife & I will be staying in our Outback 30 RL-S.
I am looking for a way to drain the grey water into a "mini drainfield". I have heard of some using a buried 55 gallon drum with rocks inside. Does anyone have any experience with this situation?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I think you are looking for a mini-leech field....

When I was growing up in East Texas some of the folks were taking 55 gallon drums .. cutting holes into the bottom of the drum and cutting holes all around about a foot from the bottom .. dig a 8 foot hole ... drop the barrel into it ... fill it with two feet of gravel ... put the lid on it that had a drain hose attached.. and cover it up...then hook the drain to the trailer

of course that has been 35 years ago since I saw this done and 3 wars, 60 Airborne jumps -- two kids, couple of wives -- and one Outback later my mind is starting to slip and I may have forgot a step here or there...

but search the internet -- it has to be out there somewhere...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If the soil is sandy then a drain well or dry well that you describe will work just fine. You should still get a permit and have the ground perk checked but it should be fine.

I lived in Fort Walton Beach Florida when I was a kid and had a septic tank. The outlet from the septic tank to the drain field first went into a vault filled with gravel. The vault had 4 or 5 branches run out into the yard. The gravel bed was to prevent solid over flow into the drain field.

For your application the gravel would be used for internal support to keep the barrel from collapsing and should be filled to the top of the barrel. I would also suggest that you get a plastic barrel and use lots of good sized holes in the bottom and only use this for Grey water. If you need to use it for the Black then have it done professionally.


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for your replies.
Yes, I would only use this system for grey water. I am wondering if I should let 
some grey water collect on the Outback holding tank and dump it occassionaly, 
or let it flow directly into the buried tank system. Does anyone know if there is a trap below the shower drain?
GH


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have never noticed an odor coming from the tub/shower, so I would have to say yes, there is a trap. I forgot to look when I had the bottom cover off.

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

If you do the buried-barrel-with-holes thing, put as little fat/grease as possible into your gray tank. Lots of food items have fat content. Read the food labels and you'll see that. If anything will plug up that system, fat/grease will do it over time even if you keep solids from going down the drains....

Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We got a screen for the kitchen drain to prevent food particles going into grey tank,reduce chance of decaying food and gross smells.















Jan


----------

